# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  نيك نيم يغلق الايميل الي الابد

## ورده محمديه

_وصلني نك نيم عالمسن والشي والمعجزة الي فيه انه يغلق ايميلك للابد
ولا يفتح مره ثانيه
وانا جربته على ايميل مابيه وقفل ولا عاد فتح 
وهــذا هوو النك

!♣♣|[–ــ‗_أرٍتـٍـٍـٍـٍـٍـٍَيريّ هـّهـّهـّهـّهـّهـّــٍ نٍصـٍـًٍـَـٌــــٍـٍـٍآب_‗ــ–]


هذا النك نيم اذا وضع في الرسالة الشخصية للماسنجر الخاص بك
يغلق لك ايميلك للأبد
لاتقولون روعه ماقالت لحد يقول بجرب 
ترى من جد يروح ايميلك
وممكن احد يسويها فيك حركة نذاله ويقولك حطه 
على طول بيقفل الايميل

منقول لعيوونكم_

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

الي ما يبي ايميله وقرفان منه 
يجرب 
هههههههههه
مشكورة خيتي

----------


## looovely

*يعطيك العافيه غناتووووو,,*
* يبيلي أحفظ النيم..عشان إذا أحد غثني*
* مررررره’’أعطي هـ النيم يحطه,,وماعاد أشوفه هع*
* يسلموووووو,,* 
*تح ــيـآآآتي*

----------


## علي pt

علم ..
حركات ..
نبغى نشوف ناس تجرب علشان نحط نسبة نجاح العملية ~
ههههههههههههههه

مشكورين على نيك نيم >> شكله بجي يوم وأجربه

----------


## hope

*هوو صح يسكره مآيحتآج تخلوو أحد يجرب هههههـ* 

*يسلموو ع النك نيم الخطير*

*يعطيك العآفيه ع النقل*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*يعطيك العافية خيتي..ورود ..*
*على هذا التحذير..*


*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

_أهم شي لا أحد يجازف في ايميلهـ ويجرب_ 
_قد أعذر من أنذر_ 
_ترى مالي دخل  مو تقولو مني ههه_

_مشكورينـ جميعا على المرور والطلهـ الحلوهـ_ 
_ودمتم متواصلينـ معيـ_ 
_تحياتيـ الحارهـ_

----------


## أموله

هههههههههههههههههه


مشكورهـ خيهـ بس مابجرب 



تحيآآآآتـــيـ بود 



^___________^

----------


## أموله

هههههههههههههههه 

مشكورة خيتو 


 :bleh:  :bleh: 

تحياتي اموله

----------


## أموله

:huh: اخاف اجازف ويطلعـ صحيح لا لا ماجازف  :bigsmile:

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

> علم ..
> حركات ..
> نبغى نشوف ناس تجرب علشان نحط نسبة نجاح العملية ~
> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> مشكورين على نيك نيم >> شكله بجي يوم وأجربه



 
خلاص راح اجربه واقول النتيجة  :noworry: 
مع اني متأكدة من نجاح العملية 

يسلمووو

----------


## fatemah

يبي لي اجرب في ايميل انا اصلا ماادخل منه 
<<ياحبها للقافة هههههههههههه
بس لازم اجرب وبرد لكم خبر 
برب ثواني بس

----------


## fatemah

اذا عاجبتكم حطوها حطيتها ولاصار لايميل شي
واذا تبون صورة للايميل بعد ماعندي مانع 
هههههههههههههههههههه 
يسلمووو خية ع الطرح الرائع 
وايميلك اللي تقفل ترحمي عليه وادعي بعودته ههههه
سلامي

----------


## ورده محمديه

مشكورينـ على المرور 
ودمتمـ متواصلينـ معيـ

وعلى فكرهـ انيـ ما جربتهـ لانيـ مو مضحيهـ بايميليـ مجرد نقلتهـ ليكمـ لتحذير 

تحياتيـ الحارهـ

----------

